# Let's see your black TTS'



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi all.

So I'm looking for a tts and trying to work out the right car for me.

I've found one locally but it's mythos black. My last 2 audi were black (mk2 tt, a3 blackedition) and wasn't planning on getting another black one as my concern is you don't get to appriecate the lines on the car in black plus its a bugger to keep clean

Those that own black ones, let's see them and convince me otherwise as this black one it's quite cheap


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Mine's not black but your complaints of it being tough to keep clean and hard to appreciate lines are pretty universal. 
Personally I think the MK3 TT looks better in colours - Ara blue, Tango Red, hell even Vegas Yellow! Apart from looking menacing in all black editions, the only thing that _really pops_ is the red 'S' in the badging.

Have you had a test drive of the MK3 yet? Colours good and all but there's been some changes since the MK2!

You'll probably get some nice images soon enough on this forum though. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is my panther black TTRS.........


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I was never a fan of the Mk1 or Mk 2 in black for the reasons OP mentions - it blurred the lines of the car.

But I do think the Mk3 works in black for some reason - probably fits better with the more aggressive stance/look.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Ted Martin said:


> Hi all.
> 
> So I'm looking for a tts and trying to work out the right car for me.
> 
> ...


here is mine.......


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you have a great car, but now is time to replace your phone too :lol:
now seriously, I read you mapped your beast, did you delete the OPF, or you just went for a soft recipe ? (kind of stage 1 with std dp/airbox/IC)? does the sound changed a bit, or still dull as before?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> you have a great car, but now is time to replace your phone too :lol:
> now seriously, I read you mapped your beast, did you delete the OPF, or you just went for a soft recipe ? (kind of stage 1 with std dp/airbox/IC)? does the sound changed a bit, or still dull as before?


Stage 1 was a bespoke programme for my car, not all TTRS, but my TTRS. Sound was great before but now in dynamic its awesome. no air box bits added. The same files are still in the CPU but they have been modified, all ID numbers are the same.

Pictures were shit, I will use camera next time.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, so a tailored map but keeping the OEM downpipe (with OPF), right?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks, so a tailored map but keeping the OEM downpipe (with OPF), right?


Yes. It also has the sport exhaust. 470 bhp, its nerve jangling quick.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

after the mapping, did you recover some sound? (pops, bangs, crackles)


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Not an s but ttrs in mythos black.. My advice steer clear of black.. Looks great for bout five minutes after cleaning then is a barsteward to keep clean


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> after the mapping, did you recover some sound? (pops, bangs, crackles)


in exhaust sport mode and dynamic drive its brilliant. Bangs, pops and crackles with the bhp to back up the noise,


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS needs a strong colour, but as above black just doesnt work - you lose the aggressive lines and features.
Red, Seapang/turbo blue and Daytona all work well. Navarra is probably the darkest option.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

agree, definitively the most delicate paint to maintain



bainsyboy said:


> Not an s but ttrs in mythos black.. My advice steer clear of black.. *Looks great for bout five minutes after cleaning then is a barsteward to keep clean*


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good, thanks again



merlin c said:


> in exhaust sport mode and dynamic drive its brilliant. Bangs, pops and crackles with the bhp to back up the noise,


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

My search started for a low mileage 2018 RS, Nardo was colour of choice...ended up with black.

Its really grown on me, i was going to wrap it in Nardo but decided to do a paint correction and have it PPF'd and keep the black. I just moved into a new build and the access road is not finished yet so it gets a layer of dust on it, but otherwise it seems to look decent most of the time. No worse than my wifes white car.


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

This was my old TTS, I liked the contrast with the silver grill, mirrors & wheels.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine when I collected it

FD909A82-C7B1-4EAE-A622-D0C4063B64ED by darren carr, on Flickr


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Cheers guys. This both helps and doesn't. :?


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Cheers guys. This both helps and doesn't. :?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Went to see this TTS Vorsprung a couple of months ago - it looked good, especially with red leather and was a great deal (it was a demo with 150 miles on it at about 25% less than list), but decided that the black just didn't look right. Obviously some of the black pack bits are "lost" in the overall look and having had a black car before (not a TT) and told the missus to make sure I never bought a black car again, which she kept reminding me, even though I was very tempted. TBH I could just never keep it with the showroom look - it looked good for about a day and I just didnt have the time or inclination to be cleaning it every day! Ended up ordering a brand new TTS black edition in red - just waiting for delivery. :?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## Wiggy - TTS (Mar 2, 2021)

Had the front grille and rear diffuser wrapped in black and full carbon interior!


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Aside from the cleaning issues black hides the TTs lovely lines. My BE TTS is in Tango Red which I think looks great . The lighter blues look good to, but not Navarra blue which is too dark. It took a while for me to get Tango red as most dealers only had Nardo Grey or black which I didn't like.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Granted black is a bugger to look after, but us black car owners look proper gangster...If you were to watch a crime series, then the baddie is gonna be turning up in a black car, rather than nardo or bright orange


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bainsyboy said:


> Granted black is a bugger to look after, but us black car owners look proper gangster...If you were to watch a crime series, then the baddie is gonna be turning up in a black car, rather than nardo or bright orange


Look something, but its not gangster....!
You see the black car, black wheels and just think.... w%^&k$%, stereo types..!


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Not like you to be rude Toshiba, you ok hun?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

bainsyboy said:


> Granted black is a bugger to look after, but us black car owners look proper gangster...If you were to watch a crime series, then the baddie is gonna be turning up in a black car, rather than nardo or bright orange


Silver RS6 - Layer Cake.

Job's a goodun [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Julian R (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a black TTS. As you say it looks amazing after cleaning but during the summer months with all that dust in the air it soon looses its shine. Solution is to wash car once a week and perhaps use a car cover after washing if not using for a few days. Word of warning about cleaning black cars, they are very vulnerable to scratches and swirls so avoid sponges at all costs and clean it the proper two bucket method. Plenty of You Tube vidoes on how to clean a car safely. I also painted my brake calipers red which looks stunning on black cars.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Agree with the above, my car was only on 8000 miles but the swirls and paint did not look great. Cut and Polish this weekend and panther black is looking awesome again. I just moved into a new house and even though its just 4 hours being built the dust as you say is annoying, can't wait for them to finish. But once PPF'd, wax it or ceramic it, then layer it with Hybrid Ceramic or Bathe+ and it just makes it really easy to wash. Ceramic the calipers and tailpipes, and wheels.

I was so tempted to have it wrapped another colour, but its going stay black. I will probably go dark wheels too so can be stereotyped a w%^&k$%, who gives a f%*k.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Bit harsh from Toshiba... If anything, I think all-black cars are kind of just... well... Easy? Audi did an advert for a black edition TT in a magazine and it looked fantastic (even if it was 40 odd k)








but what stands out most in my mind was that V10 R8 ad with it on a rolling road. Always thought if a car looks good in white, it can look good in almost any colour - and black just seems to hide everything. I like the look of Julian's TTS but it's the reg and rear lights that pop, not the bodywork


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

newguy said:


> Agree with the above, my car was only on 8000 miles but the swirls and paint did not look great. Cut and Polish this weekend and panther black is looking awesome again. I just moved into a new house and even though its just 4 hours being built the dust as you say is annoying, can't wait for them to finish. But once PPF'd, wax it or ceramic it, then layer it with Hybrid Ceramic or Bathe+ and it just makes it really easy to wash. Ceramic the calipers and tailpipes, and wheels.
> 
> I was so tempted to have it wrapped another colour, but its going stay black. I will probably go dark wheels too so can be stereotyped a w%^&k$%, who gives a f%*k.


Post up some pictures when and If you have the wheels done black, as i've been tempted but reckon it would be too black although, not sure what the colour of the wheels were in layer cake 

loving the silver tail pipes on the picture above yours

Alright Sally, you will get used to his comments, got a car for every day of the week has old Toshiba, but he doesn't get irony


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just say it how it is.. No point pretending, direct and concise open book.
A few need black wheels, esp boys.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

bainsyboy said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with the above, my car was only on 8000 miles but the swirls and paint did not look great. Cut and Polish this weekend and panther black is looking awesome again. I just moved into a new house and even though its just 4 hours being built the dust as you say is annoying, can't wait for them to finish. But once PPF'd, wax it or ceramic it, then layer it with Hybrid Ceramic or Bathe+ and it just makes it really easy to wash. Ceramic the calipers and tailpipes, and wheels.
> ...


Will do, i will be buying new wheels not having the OEM wheels painted or anything, in no rush. I fitted H&R springs today in the unit, sits spot on and rides like stock, although i think I'll be fitting an adaptive coilover kit soon. I get bored so will see what bits i end up doing. Sold my Radical SR3 RSX so just have the RS to tinker with but as its a daily I don't want to do too much but its hard not too. Probably end up with another Radical SR3 so i can leave the RS as it is lol.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Here are some pics of the 1st MK3 I test drove when it was released. (Not TTS though)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like Audi West London...


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Looks like Audi West London...


Definitely Audi West London. I used to live around the corner.


----------

